# [SpieleVorstellung] ZibSnake



## k3ltis (23. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin JavaAnfänger und habe nun endlich mein erstes MiniSpiel fertiggestellt. Es ist sicherlich noch nicht perfekt, ich denke jedoch, der Erfinder von Snake würde sich nicht im Grabe umdrehen (sofern er denn nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilt  )

Viel spaß beim ausprobieren.

2 Anmerkungen noch:

1. Es gibt im ChallengeModus einen Bug, dass die Pfeiltasten "links" und "rechts" nicht erkannt werden... weiß er Geier warum - ich hab alles abgesucht und den Fehler nicht gefunden. Daher habe ich eine zweite Steuerung eingebaut -> NumBlock 4,5,6,8 geht auch

2. Es wird leider nirgends erwähnt, dass man mit ESCAPE immer ins Hauptmenü kommt.

Link:
Zippyshare.com - ZibSnake.rar

Grüße
k3ltis


----------



## PCHSwS (23. Jul 2012)

Habs gerade mal unter Ubuntu versucht. Geht leider nicht, Java bringt folgenden Stacktrace:

```
~$ /home/pchsws/Spiele/ZibSnake/ZibSnake/snake_64bit.jar 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1681)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:840)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1047)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:135)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer$1.run(AppGameContainer.java:39)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.<clinit>(AppGameContainer.java:36)
        at keltisSnake.SnakeMain.main(SnakeMain.java:30)
~$ /home/pchsws/Spiele/ZibSnake/ZibSnake/snake.jar 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1681)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:840)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1047)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:95)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:112)
        at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.<clinit>(Display.java:135)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer$1.run(AppGameContainer.java:39)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.<clinit>(AppGameContainer.java:36)
        at keltisSnake.SnakeMain.main(SnakeMain.java:30)
```

Ich habe die Jre7, keine Ahnung, ob das was ausmacht. Werde jedenfalls nicht wirklich schlau draus :bahnhof:

MfG, PCHSwS


----------



## k3ltis (23. Jul 2012)

das liegt wohl daran, dass keine linux-natives dabei sind :>


----------



## PCHSwS (24. Jul 2012)

Also, diese lwjgl sollte doch eigentlich auch in Linux funktionieren, wenn sie im Spiel mit rein gepackt ist. Das ist sie aber anscheinend nicht, und deswegen wird sie nicht als Ressource gefunden. Ich versuche gerade, sie als solche erkennbar zu machen, was mir allerdings nicht so recht gelingt. Hast du einen 2. Windows-Rechner? Wenn ja, geht es da?

MfG, PCHSwS


----------



## k3ltis (25. Jul 2012)

Also die snake.jar sollte die eigentlich Datei sein, die funktioniert. snake_64bit.jar ist nur für die 64bit Version von Java, weil ein Kumpel von mir Probleme hatte.

Ich habe das Spiel an 5 Leute verteilt und bei allen hat es geklappt.

Habe jetzt nochmal eine Version hochgeladen, in der sämtliche natives für andere Betriebsysteme ergänzt sind. Viel Glück damit:

haha! ZippyShare ist down... super timing^^

Habs bei BigUpload hochgeladen... kam als Alternative beim googlen raus... hoffe es ist ok.

ZIBSNAKE DOWNLOADEN
--> Um es runterzuladen muss man unter dem Dateinamen auf die schlecht zu erkennende graue Fläche "Go on downloading" klicken.

Siehe Bild




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


_______________
Bilder des Spiels:




OMG... BonusPunkte gibt es, wenn man den Fehler im Bild findet 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Grüße
Keltis


----------



## Bile Demon (25. Jul 2012)

k3ltis hat gesagt.:


> OMG... BonusPunkte gibt es, wenn man den Fehler im Bild findet



Du hast ein Titelbild gemalt und die ganze Zeit nicht gemerkt, dass du den Titel deines eigenen Spiels falsch geschrieben hast?


----------



## k3ltis (25. Jul 2012)

anders herum 

ich habe beabsichtigt das spiel zibznake zu nennen... und habe es hinterher falsch gemacht^^


----------



## PCHSwS (27. Jul 2012)

Kanns sein, dass BigUpload auch gerade down gegangen ist? 

Ich empfehle ja File-Upload.net - Ihr kostenloser File Hoster!


----------



## PCHSwS (28. Jul 2012)

Ich komme immer noch nicht auf BigUpload. Ist das nur bei mir so? Ich komme auch nicht auf deren Haupt-Site.

MfG, ein verzweifelter PCHSwS

EDIT: ZippyShare ist wieder da. Ist dort ebenfalls die aktuelle Version? Dann zieh ichs halt von da...


----------



## Fab1 (28. Jul 2012)

PCHSwS hat gesagt.:


> Ich komme immer noch nicht auf BigUpload. Ist das nur bei mir so? Ich komme auch nicht auf deren Haupt-Site.
> 
> MfG, ein verzweifelter PCHSwS
> 
> EDIT: ZippyShare ist wieder da. Ist dort ebenfalls die aktuelle Version? Dann zieh ichs halt von da...



also ich komm auf beide, aber den download hab ich nun nicht getestet


----------



## k3ltis (29. Jul 2012)

Hier nochmal ein Upload bei File-Upload.net - Ihr kostenloser File Hoster!

File-Upload.net - ZibSnake.rar


Also jetzt ist es ja in doppelt und dreifacher ausführung hochgeladen^^

Eins davon sollte gehen 

Grüße
k3ltis


----------



## PCHSwS (29. Jul 2012)

Danke für die Bemühungen! Habs 

So, jetzt musste ich erst mal mit Ubuntu kämpfen, da ich ne 64-Bit-Installation hab, und wenn ich Java aus den Paketquellen installier, dann bekomm ich nur 64 Bit und damit läufts nicht :/
Aber mit einem manuell heruntergeladenen Java 32 Bit kann ichs starten.
Nur kommt dann:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
	at keltisSnake.MedienVerwaltung.readLevelDat(MedienVerwaltung.java:221)
	at keltisSnake.MedienVerwaltung.<init>(MedienVerwaltung.java:66)
	at keltisSnake.MainMenu.init(MainMenu.java:58)
	at org.newdawn.slick.state.StateBasedGame.init(StateBasedGame.java:171)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.setup(AppGameContainer.java:390)
	at org.newdawn.slick.AppGameContainer.start(AppGameContainer.java:314)
	at keltisSnake.SnakeMain.main(SnakeMain.java:35)
```
Sieht so aus, als fände er die Level-Dateien nicht - kanns sein, dass du von einer Windows-Verzeichnisstruktur ausgegangen bist?
(Da könnte man vielleicht noch bei Ladeversuch einen eleganten Try-Catch-Block drumbauen  )

MfG, PCHSwS


----------



## k3ltis (30. Jul 2012)

Omg.

Ich habe definitiv nicht damit gerechnet, dass Linux solche Probleme machen könnte. Tut mir wirklich leid. Das wirft natürlich kein gutes Licht auf das Projekt.

Insofern kann man es wohl als "misslungen" einstufen - obwohl alles funktioniert -.- ... irgendwo her kenn ich das... achja! Die Bewertungen von Dozenten sind auch so! 

Ich werde baldmöglichst über den quellcode schauen. Wie muss denn die Ordnerstruktur angegeben werden? Einfach Backslash umdrehen?


----------



## timbeau (30. Jul 2012)

Ich würde mir Ubuntu schnell in ner VM installieren und dann dort testen. 

Kannst auch sowas wie "File.Separator" nehmen, dann sollte es unter Windows und Linux klappen.


----------



## xehpuk (30. Jul 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, soll sich die Fenstergröße dem Monitor anpassen?

Jedenfalls funktioniert das nicht ganz, weil die Insets nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Mein Monitor hat eine Auflösung von 1366x768. Die Spielanzeige ist 1024x768 groß. Das Fenster dadurch 1030x796, passt also nicht in der Höhe.


----------



## PCHSwS (31. Jul 2012)

k3ltis hat gesagt.:


> Omg.
> 
> Ich habe definitiv nicht damit gerechnet, dass Linux solche Probleme machen könnte. Tut mir wirklich leid. Das wirft natürlich kein gutes Licht auf das Projekt.
> 
> Insofern kann man es wohl als "misslungen" einstufen - obwohl alles funktioniert -.- ... irgendwo her kenn ich das... achja! Die Bewertungen von Dozenten sind auch so!


OMG, nein, nicht misslungen!! Es denk doch nie jemand an die Außenseiter 
Und darum komm ich daher, und klopp euch das ein 
Dafür gibts ja den Thread hier!



k3ltis hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde baldmöglichst über den quellcode schauen. Wie muss denn die Ordnerstruktur angegeben werden? Einfach Backslash umdrehen?


Kommt drauf an, wenn du mit C:/blablabla anfängst, hast du ganz schlechte Karten 
Wenn du mir einfach mal die entsprechende Codestelle gibst, kann ich mir das ja mal (oder sonst ein Linux-Kenner) anschauen.

MfG, PCHSwS


----------



## Xeonkryptos (1. Aug 2012)

Bei deiner Verwendung der Ordnerstruktur würde ich immer empfehlen mit den von Java vordefinierten Systemproperties zu arbeiten: "user.home" und "user.dir". Dadurch ist man zwar etwas eingeschränkter auf den Zugriff der Festplatte, aber man kann sich sicher sein, dass man auf jedem OS mit einer JVM keine Probleme bekommt.

Und natürlich dementsprechend das schon erwähnte File.separator.

Es gibt zwar auch die Möglichkeit, dass für jedes OS anzupassen, aber das nimmt in gewisserweise die Plattformunabhängigkeit.


----------

